# Quark Crashes When Exporting to PDF



## The Cobra (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello, this is my first time posting here. I hope I have the correct forum. 

I am busy rolling out OSX here and unfort, we have to keep Quark for the time being. We run Quark 4.11 in Classic Mode running on OS 10.2.6. 

When I go to export to PDF within Quark, Quark just gags and stops. It does not bring down the classic enviorment. I have tried to clear out the Quark pref's. The machine is running Adobe Distiller 4 and 5. I have it pointed to 4 b/c some of the out put from 5 does not look good.

Maybe someone can help me with this?

Thanks for your time.

Anthony


----------



## bobw (Jun 10, 2003)

I believe Quark 6 for X has just been released.


----------



## toast (Jun 10, 2003)

No it has not been released yet, and anyway that's not a solution in this case.

The problem is your Distiller and/or printer driver.

1) Force rebuild your file
2) Check your printer settings
3) Print to PS and then to PDF, don't use the Export PDF function.

Trash your .joboptions too and rebuild them.


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 11, 2003)

From Mac OS X System & Misc. Software . . . 


Doug


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 11, 2003)

And Welcome to The Cobra. Watch out for the mongoose!

Doug


----------

